# Reunion Resort by Ginn?



## Dori (Oct 11, 2007)

While browsing Orlando for May Extra Vacations, I came across this resort, with a resort code of A414.  Anyone heard of this one, or had the good fortune to go there?  It has up to 5 bedrooms and is very expensive!

I'll wager that it will never show up as an exchange!

Dori


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 11, 2007)

I was there last week and it is extremely nice except it is 10 miles from DisneyWorld. The golf course is suburb.


----------



## Dori (Oct 11, 2007)

Did you stay there or just having a look-see?  If you were staying, was this on exchange?

Dori


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 11, 2007)

I was at Champions Gate (using a Destination Club www.HighCountryClub.com property) across the street and just visited Ginn...it was very nice.


----------



## Dori (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm wondering what the "A"  means in front of the numbers.  It is not a usual code number, so I'm thinking that it is not a part of the regular directory inventory.


Dori


----------



## ralphd (Oct 12, 2007)

Reunion is not a timeshare resort. There are short term rentals on property. I think they operate at least part of the resort like a condo-hotel. The golf courses and amenities are nice. It is south of (but does not connect to) Celebration.


----------



## wcfr1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ginn is a Condo Hotel. However, some Condo Hotels have agreements with RCI or II for owners to deposit weeks into the system.

I know the Bilmar Beach Resort in Treasure Island Fl is that way.

Here is part of an e-mail I recieved today trying to sell me on Ginn. Just a little more expensive than a timeshare you can pick up on ebay.

_The Villas at Reunion Square
Reunion Square is the newest phase of the well-known Ginn Reunion Resort, a five-star private resort and club encompassing 2,300 acres in beautiful Orlando, Florida. When complete, the community will be a mini-city encompassing a mix of full-time-residences and second homes with a total estimated value of more than $2 billion.

It has a fantastic location, just six miles from the entrance to Walt Disney World. It is best known for its three signature golf courses, a total of 54 unforgettable holes, designed by golf legends Jack Nicklaus, Arnold Palmer and Tom Watson. 

Other amenities at Reunion Resort include:

Water park with 966 foot lazy river, caves, waterfalls and 110 foot slide 
Several outdoor pools including children’s pool 
Pool bar and lounge 
Restaurants, cafes and bars 
 Large 8,000 sq. ft. pro shop 
Golf carts with GPS system 
Guest lockers, PGA instruction, golf school 
Unique double-ended driving range, putting greens 
Clubhouse grill and restaurant 
Full-service health spa 
State-of-the-art fitness center 
Game room, play area & entertainment center 
Tennis complex with Har-Tru courts & clubhouse 
Horse stables & riding trails 
Walking trails/Bike trails 
Main Street Village with boutique shops 
Gate house with 24-hour security 
The Villas at Reunion Square consist of three-bedroom, three-bath condos, 1,750 sq. ft. Owners have the option of participating in Reunion's professionally managed rental program. If they do so, they are entitled to the special Leaseback Program and the $70,000 furnishings package.

The Numbers Summarized
To reserve a villa requires a $10,000 deposit, and closings take place within 45 days. Here's how the numbers stack up for The Villas at Reunion Square: 

Villas Price Ranges: $650,000 - $720,000

Term: 24 months

Monthly Leaseback Amount: $6,000 (total of $144,000)

Added Incentive: Receive furniture and accessories package valued at $70,000 

Club Membership Deposit: Waived ($15,000 value) - During leaseback, owner must have a full golf membership at a cost of $570/month.

HOA/POA Fees: Condo Association fees for The Villas are $429/month._


----------



## Dori (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  It doesn't look like I'll ever get to this resort.

Dori


----------



## chicklet (Nov 10, 2007)

Dori, just wanted to let you know that alot of weeks have been showing up for this resort.  I have a 4 bedroom on hold for the new year's eve week this year just from extra vacation ($650 Cdn)  I also looked for March break and April 2008 and there are quite a few weeks available.  There is a charge of $50/day for heating the pool/hot tub at your house.  It has fabulous reviews on trip advisor and my family saw all the pictures of the resort and want to try it out.  Personally i like the small resorts where you walk down to the beach but i think i have been out voted.  The rental cost through ginn is $2260.00/week!!!  I will post a review when i return.


----------



## Dori (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks!  I'll check it out.

Dori


----------



## silvib (Nov 10, 2007)

Dori - if you play golf you will just love the courses at Reunion.  I understand you have to stay there to be able to play.  My husband and I were fortunate enough to have an invite to play before it/they opened officially - just fantastic.  The LPGA have played there for the past 2 years so for anyone nearby it's a great time to check it out.


----------



## Dori (Nov 10, 2007)

I checked and the week we would need is available, but as we are in Florida for 4 weeks this year, the price is just too much (I am such a weinie, I would definitely need the pool heated).  It would cost almost what we pay for 2 weeks of timesharing. It's too bad, it looks fantastic!

Dori


----------



## Dori (Nov 12, 2007)

Yikes!  The price has jumped up to over $1ooo?  What gives?

Dori


----------

